# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Ηλεκτρογεννήτρια κινούμενη με αντίβαρο

## kos tas

Καταγραφή.JPG

Η Παραγωγή ενέργειας, οικονομικά, προσιτά, με φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον τρόπο, είναι όνειρο ζωής. Εν τούτοις, δεν είναι πολλοί άνθρωποι, που κατά καιρούς, δείχνουν και κάποια πράγματα, που είναι προσιτά στην κατασκευή τους, από εμένα. Ένα από αυτά είναι ο <ποδηλάτης>, όπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο παρουσιαστής, στην επίδειξη του μηχανισμού παραγωγής ενέργειας με το βάρος. Ένας μηχανισμός που με πρόχειρη ματιά είναι εύκολος στην κατασκευή, απλός στην λειτουργία και αποδοτικός στο να φορτίζει μπαταρίες ή και για φωτισμό σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο. Ένα τέτοιο απομακρυσμένο μέρος, θέλησα να φωτίσω με την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD3psql71Ks

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Η Παραγωγή ενέργειας, οικονομικά, προσιτά, με φιλικό προς το περιβάλλον τρόπο, είναι όνειρο ζωής. Εν τούτοις, δεν είναι πολλοί άνθρωποι, που κατά καιρούς, δείχνουν και κάποια πράγματα, που είναι προσιτά στην κατασκευή τους, από εμένα. Ένα από αυτά είναι ο <ποδηλάτης>, όπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο παρουσιαστής, στην *επίδειξη του μηχανισμού παραγωγής ενέργειας με το βάρος*. Ένας μηχανισμός που με πρόχειρη ματιά είναι εύκολος στην κατασκευή, απλός στην λειτουργία και αποδοτικός στο να φορτίζει μπαταρίες ή και για φωτισμό σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο. Ένα τέτοιο απομακρυσμένο μέρος, θέλησα να φωτίσω με την συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SD3psql71Ks



Φυσικά καταλαβαίνεις Κωνσταντίνε ότι την ενέργεια *ΔΕΝ* την παράγει το βάρος ε; Την αποθηκεύεις εσύ στο βάρος όταν το σηκώνεις ψηλά κι αυτό την αποδίδει όταν κατεβαίνει! Γιατί να μπλέξεις όμως με αλυσίδες και ρόδες ποδηλατού και βαράκια όταν υπάρχει κάτι σαν αυτό:





Κάνει την ίδια ακριβώς δουλειά και είναι πιο συμαζεμένο.

----------


## kos tas

Είναι μετατροπή δυναμικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική μέσω της κίνησης. Θα γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος, ως προς την χρήση. Πρώτα να φωτίζονται διάφορα δωμάτια-αποθήκες εσωτερικά, επιλεκτικά μέσω διακοπτών, η αυλή και το μονοπάτι μέχρι την οικία, ξαναλέω επιλεκτικά, και εντός της οικίας να φορτίζουν οι μπαταρίες. Επίσης μέσω ενός inverter, να παίζει το ραδιόφωνο και να φορτίζουμε τα κινητά μας, πάντα επιλεκτικά. Έχει δεν έχει ήλιο, φυσά δεν φυσά αέρας. Ο φακός καλός είναι, αλλά δεν βοηθάει όσο πρέπει. Όσο πρέπει δεν βοηθά ούτε η κατασκευή μου, αφού οι λάμπες δεν μου ανάβουν σταθερά, έχω αυξομοίωση στον φωτισμό και όχι ανάλογη τάση για φόρτιση. Όσο για την ταχύτητα του μηχανισμού, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο.

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι μετατροπή δυναμικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική μέσω της κίνησης. Θα γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος, ως προς την χρήση. Πρώτα να φωτίζονται διάφορα δωμάτια-αποθήκες εσωτερικά, επιλεκτικά μέσω διακοπτών, η αυλή και το μονοπάτι μέχρι την οικία, ξαναλέω επιλεκτικά, και εντός της οικίας να φορτίζουν οι μπαταρίες. Επίσης μέσω ενός inverter, να παίζει το ραδιόφωνο και να φορτίζουμε τα κινητά μας, πάντα επιλεκτικά. Έχει δεν έχει ήλιο, φυσά δεν φυσά αέρας. Ο φακός καλός είναι, αλλά δεν βοηθάει όσο πρέπει. Όσο πρέπει δεν βοηθά ούτε η κατασκευή μου, αφού οι λάμπες δεν μου ανάβουν σταθερά, έχω αυξομοίωση στον φωτισμό και όχι ανάλογη τάση για φόρτιση. Όσο για την ταχύτητα του μηχανισμού, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο.



Κώστα, θα σε παροτρύνουν και οι συντονιστές του φόρουμ να μεταφερθείς σε άλλο θέμα για να εκφράσεις τις απόψεις σου και τις εμπειρίες σου.
Αυτό το thread έχει τίτλο:   Παραγωγή ενέργειας!!! (Απάτη Ζωγράφου)
και η συζήτηση είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένη για να ξεφεύγουμε με άλλες συσκευές παραγωγής ενέργειας.

(Ελπίζω να είναι καλοπροαίρετη η κίνηση σου όπως και η δική μου συμβουλή).

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## kioan

Τα μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν σε νεο θέμα.

Ηλεκτρογεννήτριες κινούμενες με αντίβαρο υπάρχουν ήδη και χρησιμοποιούνται σε αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες: https://gravitylight.org/

----------

aktis (21-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

> Είναι μετατροπή δυναμικής ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική μέσω της κίνησης. Θα γίνω λίγο πιο συγκεκριμένος, ως προς την χρήση. Πρώτα να φωτίζονται διάφορα δωμάτια-αποθήκες εσωτερικά, επιλεκτικά μέσω διακοπτών, η αυλή και το μονοπάτι μέχρι την οικία, ξαναλέω επιλεκτικά, και εντός της οικίας να φορτίζουν οι μπαταρίες. Επίσης μέσω ενός inverter, να παίζει το ραδιόφωνο και να φορτίζουμε τα κινητά μας, πάντα επιλεκτικά. Έχει δεν έχει ήλιο, φυσά δεν φυσά αέρας. Ο φακός καλός είναι, αλλά δεν βοηθάει όσο πρέπει. Όσο πρέπει δεν βοηθά ούτε η κατασκευή μου, αφού οι λάμπες δεν μου ανάβουν σταθερά, έχω αυξομοίωση στον φωτισμό και όχι ανάλογη τάση για φόρτιση.* Όσο για την ταχύτητα του μηχανισμού, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο.*



Κατεβαίνει πιο γρήγορα ή πιο αργά; Τι άκριβως εννοείς;
Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβαίνει το αντίβαρο μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τα φορτία που έχεις;

----------


## pstratos

O προπάππους μου είχε ένα μεγάλο ρολόι έπιπλο. Είχε δυο αντίβαρα με αλυσίδα που τα σήκωνες, και κατέβαιναν αργά αργά δίνοντας την απαιτούμενη ενέργεια για το ρολόι και το σφυράκι που χτύπαγε τις ώρες. Νομίζω το κούρδιζες / σήκωνες κάθε 2-3 μέρες.

Κάτι σαν και αυτό

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Όσο πρέπει δεν βοηθά ούτε η κατασκευή μου,.



Δείξε κάτι .... 




> Όσο για την ταχύτητα του μηχανισμού, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το πρωτότυπο.



Τόσα ξέρει ο "εθνικός μας εφευρέτης " και τόσα καταλαβαίνει ... ενώ άλλοι τα έχουν εδώ και χρόνια στην σκονισμένη τους αποθήκη.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23qGQlcDLtI&t=30s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH9-kscAqXw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZkdpr1blfI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_xm9k9_yEY
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCL6DNGNGws&t=373s
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trx5mDWf0Vo&t=132s
Για να έχει νόημα μια μηχανική "μπαταρία " πρέπει αυτή να μπορεί να δουλεύει για μεγάλο χρονικό εύρος , π.χ. όλη την νύχτα ή και κάποιες μέρες . 
Αν όμως αυτό επιτευχθεί (ως προς το μεγάλο χρονικό εύρος ) θα δεις ότι πολύ μικρή ισχύ "ζωντανής" ενέργειας μπορεί να έχεις  . Δεν θα είχε καθόλου νόημα με αυτήν την ενέργεια να φορτίσεις κανονικές μπαταρίες .
Προκειμένου μια τέτοια κατασκευή να μην είναι ενοχλητική (γρανάζια / θόρυβος κτλ ) κάποιοι τα είχαν κάνει σχεδόν παρόμοια με 2 δεξαμενές νερού .

----------


## nick1974

> Τα μηνύματα μεταφέρθηκαν σε νεο θέμα.
> 
> Ηλεκτρογεννήτριες κινούμενες με αντίβαρο υπάρχουν ήδη και χρησιμοποιούνται σε αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες: https://gravitylight.org/



ειναι πιο παλιες απ την Αγγλικη αποικιοκρατεια στην Ινδια οπου χρησιμοποιουσαν ελεφαντες να τραβανε τεραστια σακια με πετρες και μετα τ αφηναν να γυρισει κατι σαν ανεμομυλο αργα (αν ψαξεις gravity generators θα βρεις διαφορα ιστορικα στοιχεια)

----------

kioan (18-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Εν τούτοις, δεν είναι πολλοί άνθρωποι, που κατά καιρούς, δείχνουν και κάποια πράγματα, που είναι προσιτά στην κατασκευή τους, από εμένα. Ένα από αυτά είναι ο , όπως ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο παρουσιαστής, στην επίδειξη του μηχανισμού παραγωγής ενέργειας με το βάρος. Ένας μηχανισμός που με πρόχειρη ματιά είναι εύκολος στην κατασκευή, απλός στην λειτουργία και *αποδοτικός* στο να φορτίζει μπαταρίες ή και για φωτισμό σε σημεία που δεν υπάρχει δίκτυο.



Σχετικά με το ποσό καλή και αποδοτική μέθοδος είναι η παραγωγή ενέργειας κάνοντας πετάλι, δείτε αυτό, έχει ενδιαφέρον


 

Ο τύπος παρήγαγε 21Wh, το οποίο κάνοντάς το αναγωγή στα 5V αντιστοιχεί σε 4200mAh. 
Για τη σύγκριση να αναφέρω πως το powerbank που κουβαλάω καθε μέρα μαζί στην τσάντα μου ειναι 16000mAh.

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> απλός στην λειτουργία και αποδοτικός στο να φορτίζει μπαταρίες



Αποδοτικος?
Αν ειχες οργανα γυμναστικης με ενδειξη watt μονο αποδοτικο δε θα το λεγες... αν βρεθεις σε καποιο γυμναστηριο τεζαρισε στα 250W το στατικο και αν δεν εισαι γυμνασμενος αν καταφερεις να κανεις πεταλιες πανω απο ενα λεπτο ελα και πες μου.
Για να καψεις 1kwh (γυρω στις 800 χιλιοθερμιδες) χρειαζεται να περπατησεις γυρω στις 2-2,5 ωρες. Αν πουμε οτι ΟΛΟ αυτο μπορεις να το μετατρεψεις σε ωφελιμο (στην πραξη ουτε 50% δε γινεται) 

εδω ειναι η μετατροπη watt/h σε θερμιδες  https://convertlive.com/el/u/μετατρο...ς-ανά-ώρα#1000 ετσι για να παρεις μια ιδεα για το ποσο "αποδοτικα" πραγματα μιλαμε  :Lol: 

Το οτι υπαρχουν gravity generators για ενα λεντακι ειναι οκ (καμια σχεση με τη μπουρδα της "παρουσιασης"... ...ο θεος να την κενει)
αλλα για πραγματικα φορτια οι gravity generators που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει ιστορικα χρησιμοποιουσαν τεραστια βαρη που τα σπρωχναν με ελεφαντες η με τζιπ

----------


## pstratos

Ένα μέσο άλογο παράγει έναν ίππο (για αυτό και τον είπαμε ίππο εξάλου) δηλαδή 745W. Το θηρίο Ολυμπιονίκης σχεδόν έσκασε παράγοντας παραπλήσια ισχύ μόνο με τα δύο πόδια (τα άλογα έχουν 4) μέσα σε 1 λεπτό. Ο μέσος ποδηλάτης δεν βγάζει πάνω από 150-200W. Άρα το να κάνεις την γεννήτρια μάλλον ατυχής επιλογή

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν πρέπει και είναι λάθος να βάζουμε προϋποθέσεις υποτίθεται "μυικής δύναμης " από εμάς , προκειμένου να δείξουμε υπερβολικά το ασύμφορο της κατασκευής . Διότι μπορεί κάποιος να το μελετήσει πιο καλά και αντί μυικής δύναμης να χρησιμοποιήσει ηλεκτρική για την "φόρτωση" της συσκευής (π.χ. από φ/β πάνελ κτλ ) .





> Το οτι υπαρχουν gravity generators *για ενα λεντακι ειναι οκ* (καμια σχεση με τη μπουρδα της "παρουσιασης"... ...ο θεος να την κενει)
> αλλα για πραγματικα φορτια οι gravity generators που εχουν χρησιμοποιηθει ιστορικα χρησιμοποιουσαν τεραστια βαρη που τα σπρωχναν με ελεφαντες η με τζιπ



Για πες την γνώμη σου για το παρακάτω βίντεο , βλέποντας από το 4ο λεπτό στο σύνολο *των λαμπτήρων πυρακτώσεως* , που ναι μεν δεν ανάβουν πλήρως αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι ίσως να έχει σημαντική ενέργεια με μεγάλο χρονικό εύρος ανάλογα το πως θα φτιάξει κανείς αυτήν την κατασκευή. (π.χ. πιο λεπτά εξαρτήματα / πιο συμπυκνωμένα βάρη κτλ ) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zXILWFKtY

----------


## kioan

> Δεν πρέπει και είναι λάθος να βάζουμε προϋποθέσεις υποτίθεται "μυικής δύναμης " από εμάς , προκειμένου να δείξουμε υπερβολικά το ασύμφορο της κατασκευής . Διότι μπορεί κάποιος να το μελετήσει πιο καλά και αντί μυικής δύναμης να χρησιμοποιήσει ηλεκτρική για την "φόρτωση" της συσκευής (π.χ. από φ/β πάνελ κτλ ) .



Μα δεν χρειάζεται να τα κάνει ολα αυτά εάν υπάρχει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απο φωτοβολταϊκά, ανεμογεννήτριες κλπ. Μπορεί να την αποθηκεύει απευθείας σε μπαταρίες, γλιτώνοντας υις απώλειες απο την διπλή μετατροπή. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Μα δεν χρειάζεται να τα κάνει ολα αυτά εάν υπάρχει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια απο φωτοβολταϊκά, ανεμογεννήτριες κλπ. Μπορεί να την αποθηκεύει απευθείας σε μπαταρίες, γλιτώνοντας υις απώλειες απο την διπλή μετατροπή.



Σωστά αλλά παρανόησες τα κύρια ενδιαφέροντα αυτών που επιχειρούν τις κατασκευές αυτές , και είναι το κόστος των μπαταριών , αλλά και την μακροβιότητα της κατασκευής που για μένα δεν είναι τόσο κακή ιδέα . Απλά μην επηρεάζεσαι από τις παρούσες κατασκευές που είναι σε νηπιακό στάδιο από άτομα που γνωρίζουν τα μισά από όσα γνωρίζουν κάποιοι άλλοι καλύτερα στην τελειότητα μιας τέτοιας κατασκευής .

----------


## nick1974

> Για πες την γνώμη σου για το παρακάτω βίντεο , βλέποντας από το 4ο λεπτό στο σύνολο *των λαμπτήρων πυρακτώσεως* , που ναι μεν δεν ανάβουν πλήρως αλλά κάτι μου λέει ότι ίσως να έχει σημαντική ενέργεια με μεγάλο χρονικό εύρος ανάλογα το πως θα φτιάξει κανείς αυτήν την κατασκευή. (π.χ. πιο λεπτά εξαρτήματα / πιο συμπυκνωμένα βάρη κτλ ) 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6zXILWFKtY



ναι, τι καταφερνει? να φτασει στα ορια της συγκοπης για να αναψει 5 λαμπες για ενα δευτερολεπτο?
Αυτο ειναι επιδειξη δυναμης οχι αποδοτικης γεννητριας, ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ, Η ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΤΡΙΒΕΣ, ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΟΡΤΙΟ, οποτε το πως θα φτιαξεις την κατασκευη ειναι αδιαφορο (Αντε να το βαλεις σε κενο αερα στο διαστημα χωρις τριβες και αντι για 1 δευτερολεπτο να τις αναψει για 1.1)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φίλε Νίκο πάλι χρησιμοποιούμε επίμονα την προϋπόθεση "μυικής δύναμης " (εξήγησα πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη αυτή , ανάλογα πως θα το κατασκευάσει κανείς ) .




> για να αναψει 5 λαμπες για ενα δευτερολεπτο?



5 λάμπες μέτρησες ? ή 45 ? (την πίσω πλευρά της συσκευής την είδες καθόλου?) για μετέφρασε το αυτό σε led, καθώς επίσης τι χρονική διάρκεια θα έχουν τα led σε λειτουργία , προσωπικά το βγάζω σε χρονική διάρκεια κάποιες μέρες (με την προϋπόθεση η κατασκευή να ρυθμισθεί έτσι ώστε να τρέχει για μέρες ) .
Αν βάλεις όλες τις λάμπες πυρακτώσεως σε έναν κουβά έστω για τα δευτερόλεπτα που φαίνεται να δουλεύει στο βίντεο , δεν θα ήθελες εσύ προσωπικά να χώσεις το χέρι σου μέσα στον κουβά .... :Lol:  (ή μήπως έχεις τόσο πείσμα και θες να το δοκιμάσεις ).

----------


## VirusX2

Μπαν να ησυχάσουμε πια.. Ελεος με τους μπουρδολογους

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Φίλε Νίκο πάλι χρησιμοποιούμε επίμονα την προϋπόθεση "μυικής δύναμης " (εξήγησα πιο πάνω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητη αυτή , ανάλογα πως θα το κατασκευάσει κανείς )



Άντε να μην χρειάζεται ..."μυική δύναμη", κάποιου είδους δύναμη όμως θα χρειάζεται έτσι δεν είναι; Να υποθέσω ότι ανεβάζουμε το βάρος με τρεχούμενο νερό από ένα ποτάμι. Είναι αυτός ο πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος μετατροπής της κινητικής ενέργειας του νερού σε [ότι θέλουμε] ενέργεια;
Στη θέση του νερού βάλε ότι άλλο θέλεις...

----------


## leosedf

Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε με τη ζάντα από το ποδήλατο (σε είδα στο ποδήλατο γεμάτο όλο τρέλα μα ύστερα κατάλαβα πως δεν υπήρχε σέλα) μην περιμένεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και τίποτα παραπάνω από 1-2 LED.
Ο άλλος έλεγε για δωμάτια, inverter πλυντήρια και δεν ξέρω γω τι  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

sta67 (22-10-18)

----------


## pet

> Ε όπως και να το κάνουμε με τη ζάντα από το ποδήλατο (σε είδα στο ποδήλατο γεμάτο όλο τρέλα μα ύστερα κατάλαβα πως δεν υπήρχε σέλα) μην περιμένεις να τροφοδοτήσεις και τίποτα παραπάνω από 1-2 LED.
> Ο άλλος έλεγε για δωμάτια, inverter πλυντήρια και δεν ξέρω γω τι



Και ότι μείνει το πουλάς στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

Αυτές είναι δουλειές, και εμείς εδώ μεσαίωνα.

----------


## kioan

> Σωστά αλλά παρανόησες τα κύρια ενδιαφέροντα αυτών που επιχειρούν τις κατασκευές αυτές , και είναι το κόστος των μπαταριών , αλλά και την μακροβιότητα της κατασκευής που για μένα δεν είναι τόσο κακή ιδέα.



Σαν μορφή αποθήκευσης ενέργειας όπως το περιγράφεις, ίσως και να έχει εφαρμογές. 
Απλά προσπάθησα να ξεκαθαρίσω στον νηματοθέτη πως αυτό που σκέφτεται ενδεχομένως να μην είναι και ο βέλτιστος τρόπος. Μας είπε ότι ενδιαφέρεται για αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξει με μηχανικά συστήματα.







> Μπαν να ησυχάσουμε πια..



Καλά δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε και ακραίοι. Εφόσον εδώ μιλάμε για κάτι το οποίο είναι κάτι το οποίο λειτουργεί (ασχέτως του αν η υλοποίησή συμφέρει από πλευράς απόδοσης) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σταματήσει η συζήτηση.

----------

vasilllis (19-10-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Άντε να μην χρειάζεται ...*"μυική δύναμη", κάποιου είδους δύναμη όμως θα χρειάζεται έτσι δεν είναι;* Να υποθέσω ότι ανεβάζουμε το βάρος με τρεχούμενο νερό από ένα ποτάμι. Είναι αυτός ο πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος μετατροπής της κινητικής ενέργειας του νερού σε [ότι θέλουμε] ενέργεια;
> Στη θέση του νερού βάλε ότι άλλο θέλεις...



Δεν μπορείς να μπεις στα σκεπτικό μου και δεν μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις στην ιδέα σου περί "απαραίτητης" μυικής δύναμης .
Για να σου τα αναλύσω και να σε κατατοπίσω αλλιώς , θα είδες το τελευταίο βίντεο όπου ένας μπυρόβιος κάθε τόσο γυρνάει την μανιβέλα (μάλλον μανιβέλα με προσθήκη τύπου καστάνιας ) , αυτό αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να την γυρίζει ηλεκτρικά με κάποια φ/β πάνελ + μοτέρ/ υποδιαίρεση  + ελεγχόμενο κοντρόλ για το πότε θα γυρίζει . 
Αυτό που λέω δεν διαφέρει σχεδόν σε τίποτα με ένα ρολόι τοίχου όπου κατά διαστήματα το κουρδίζεις μηχανικά / μυικά (αλλά εδώ δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί μυική δύναμη , αλλά ηλεκτρική ). Αυτό που θα βγει θα είναι μια αιωνόβια μηχανική "μπαταρία" αποθήκευσης .
Πάντως για την απάντηση στο #17 (για το αν έχει ή δεν έχει τέτοια απόδοση όπως την περιγράφω ) μούγκα οι υπόλοιποι.

----------


## kos tas

Δεν μπορώ να πω πως στις απαντήσεις όλων σας, και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον μερικούς που το δείχνουν, ότι υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κατασκευάσω, για δύο λόγους. Σε κανέναν, (ίσος σε έναν μικρό), δεν βλέπω λάμπα σταθερά αναμμένη, το αποτέλεσμα που έχω και εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω. Όλοι είναι τεράστιοι .

----------


## FreeEnergy

> Δεν μπορείς να μπεις στα σκεπτικό μου και δεν μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις στην ιδέα σου περί "απαραίτητης" μυικής δύναμης .
> Για να σου τα αναλύσω και να σε κατατοπίσω αλλιώς , θα είδες το τελευταίο βίντεο όπου ένας μπυρόβιος κάθε τόσο γυρνάει την μανιβέλα (μάλλον μανιβέλα με προσθήκη τύπου καστάνιας ) , αυτό αν κάποιος θέλει μπορεί να την γυρίζει ηλεκτρικά με κάποια φ/β πάνελ + μοτέρ/ υποδιαίρεση  + ελεγχόμενο κοντρόλ για το πότε θα γυρίζει . 
> Αυτό που λέω δεν διαφέρει σχεδόν σε τίποτα με ένα ρολόι τοίχου όπου κατά διαστήματα το κουρδίζεις μηχανικά / μυικά (αλλά εδώ δεν θα χρησιμοποιεί μυική δύναμη , αλλά ηλεκτρική ). Αυτό που θα βγει θα είναι μια αιωνόβια μηχανική "μπαταρία" αποθήκευσης .
> Πάντως για την απάντηση στο #17 (για το αν έχει ή δεν έχει τέτοια απόδοση όπως την περιγράφω ) μούγκα οι υπόλοιποι.



Περίμενε τώρα γιατί με μπέρδεψες... Για να τα δούμε ένα - ένα!




> Δεν μπορείς να μπεις στα σκεπτικό μου και δεν  μπορείς να ξεκολλήσεις στην ιδέα σου περί "απαραίτητης" μυικής δύναμης .



Και πώς ξέρεις την ...ιδέα μου για ..."απαραίτητη" μυική δύναμη; Αυτό που ρωτώ δεν είναι αν είναι ..."απαραίτητη" η μυική δύναμη!!! Δεν ρωτώ καν για ...μυικη δύναμη! Να κάνω την ερώτηση με άλλες λέξεις: Μπορεί το βάρος να ανεβαίνει μόνο του; Το παραδέχεσαι κι εσύ αμέσως μετά και γράφεις:




> αν κάποιος θέλει  μπορεί να την γυρίζει ηλεκτρικά με κάποια φ/β πάνελ + μοτέρ/ υποδιαίρεση   + ελεγχόμενο κοντρόλ για το πότε θα γυρίζει .



Πολύ ωραία! Άρα δεν ...ανεβαίνει μόνο του το βάρος! Εμείς με κάποιο τρόπο ( άσχετο ποιόν!! ) αποθηκεύουμε ενέργεια σε αυτό ( δυναμική ) με το να το πάμε σε υψηλότερη θέση! Η ερώτησή μου ήταν ( και συνεχίζει να είναι ): είναι αυτός ο πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος μετατροπής της [βάλε ότι θες εδώ, μανιβέλα, φωτοβολταϊκά, νερό] ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική; Να σηκώνεται δηλαδή ένα βάρος σε ΧΧΧ ύψος; Αυτό ρώτησα! Δεν το ισχυρίστηκα... Δεν έχω κάνει κανένα σχετικό πείραμα... Έχετε εσείς στοιχεία; Όχι βιντεο στο youtube παρακαλώ και τι συμπεράσματα βγάζουν όσοι τα βλέπουν! Κάποια επιστημονική εργασία παρακαλώ; Δημοσιευμένη σε έγκριτα επιστημονικα περιοδικά; Nature και τα συναφή; Γιατί είναι καλό να υποστηρίζουμε αυτό που νομίζουμε ότι ...συμβαίνει αλλά δεν είναι πάντα η πραγματικότητα!
Να επαναλάβω! Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι δεν είναι αποδοτικός τρόπος! Ρωτάω: *είναι ο πιο αποδοτικός*;

----------


## kioan

> Δεν μπορώ να πω πως στις απαντήσεις όλων σας, και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον μερικούς που το δείχνουν, ότι υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κατασκευάσω, για δύο λόγους. Σε κανέναν, (ίσος σε έναν μικρό), δεν βλέπω λάμπα σταθερά αναμμένη, το αποτέλεσμα που έχω και εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω. Όλοι είναι τεράστιοι .



Η λάμπα απαιτεί μια δεδομένη ισχύ. Όσο πιο αποδοτική είναι η λάμπα (πχ LED), τόσο λιγότερες απώλειες έχεις εκεί.

Με βάσει τη λάμπα και τις ώρες που θέλεις να την λειτουργείς, θα υπολογιστεί το πόση ενέργεια θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύεις κάπου. Το που και υπό πια μορφή θα την αποθηκεύεις πιστεύω θα πρέπει να εξαρτηθεί από το πως θα παράγεις αυτήν την ενέργεια.

Εφόσον η λάμπα καταναλώνει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και εφόσον αναφέρθηκαν φωτοβολταϊκά/ανεμογεννήτριες, σε συμφέρει να αποθηκεύεις απευθείας την ενέργεια αυτή σε μπαταρίες. 
Εάν σκοπεύεις η παραγωγή ενέργειας να είναι μυϊκή, θα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι η παραγωγή της θέλει αρκετό κόπο (γι αυτό σου βάλαμε και τα σχετικά βιντεάκια) και πως οτιδήποτε πέρα από καμιά μικρή λάμπα είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να το λειτουργείς.

----------


## nestoras

Βαρυτική ενέργεια:

Ε=m*g*h  (Joules)

m-> μάζα
g-> επιτάχυνση βαρύτητας (9,81m/s^2)
h-> ύψος

1Wh = 3600 Joules

άρα για να πάρουμε απευθείας την ενέργεια σε Wh διαιρούμε με το 3600.

Έστω λοιπόν αντικείμενο μάζας m=100kg υψωμένο κατά h=2m

Η δυναμική του ενέργεια ισούται με:

Ε = 100*9.81*2 = 1962 Joules ή *E = 1962/3600 = 0.545Wh

*Με την παραπάνω ενέργεια μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω ένα φορτίο 0.545W (500mW περίπου) για μια ώρα.

----------

kioan (19-10-18), 

mikemtb (19-10-18)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πολύ ωραία! Άρα δεν ...ανεβαίνει μόνο του το βάρος! Εμείς με κάποιο τρόπο ( άσχετο ποιόν!! ) αποθηκεύουμε ενέργεια σε αυτό ( δυναμική ) με το να το πάμε σε υψηλότερη θέση! Η ερώτησή μου ήταν ( και συνεχίζει να είναι ): είναι αυτός ο πιο αποδοτικός τρόπος μετατροπής της [βάλε ότι θες εδώ, μανιβέλα, φωτοβολταϊκά, νερό] ενέργειας σε ηλεκτρική; Να σηκώνεται δηλαδή ένα βάρος σε ΧΧΧ ύψος; Αυτό ρώτησα! Δεν το ισχυρίστηκα... Δεν έχω κάνει κανένα σχετικό πείραμα...







> Άρα δεν ...ανεβαίνει μόνο του το βάρος!



 Ούτε στην κανονική μπαταρία (με υγρά ) γίνεται μόνη της η χημική αναστρέψιμη διαδικασία φόρτισης !!! (ή θα το κάνεις χημικά / ή θα το κάνεις με δυναμική ) . Το ποιο από τις 2 μεθόδους είναι η πιο αποτελεσματική δεν έχω στοιχεία , τα σίγουρα στοιχεία που έχω είναι ότι δεν θα χρεωθείς ποτέ μπαταρίες .

----------


## FreeEnergy

> τα σίγουρα στοιχεία που έχω είναι ότι δεν θα χρεωθείς ποτέ μπαταρίες .



Θα ..."χρεωθείς" όμως κάτι άλλο! Θα "χρεωθείς" πιθανές απώλειες ενέργειας. Δεν "χρεώνεσαι" δηλαδή τίποτα με αυτό τον τρόπο; Με το να σηκώνεις ένα βάρος σε ΧΧΧ ύψος;
(Προσοχή στα εισαγωγικά παρακαλώ!)

Προσθήκη: Ο *nestoras* στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post855277 δείχνει με ξεκάθαρο τρόπο την παροχή ενέργειας από την "αιωνόβια μηχανική "μπαταρία" αποθήκευσης".

----------


## genesis

> Έστω λοιπόν αντικείμενο μάζας m=100kg υψωμένο κατά h=2m
> 
> Η δυναμική του ενέργεια ισούται με:
> 
> Ε = 100*9.81*2 = 1962 Joules ή *E = 1962/3600 = 0.545Wh
> 
> *Με την παραπάνω ενέργεια μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω ένα φορτίο 0.545W (500mW περίπου) για μια ώρα.



...και γiα να φορτίσω την μπαταρία ενός κινητού 3,6V / 3000mAh (περίπου 11Wh) θα πρέπει να ανυψώσω περίπου 2 τόνους (2000kg) σε ύψος 2 μέτρα....

----------


## nick1974

νταξει, αν γινει ζομπι αποκαλυψη μπορει να κανουμε διαφορεε πατεντες για να μπορουμε να εχουμε ηλεκτρισμο, αλλα σε κανονικες συνθηκες για να παραγεις μια κιλοβατωρα με 50% αποδοση (που για τετοιου ειδους παραγωγη ειναι κατι εξωπαραγματικο αλλα λεμε τωρα) πρεπει να καταναλωσεις 2000 θερμιδες.
Για να μπορεσει να καταναλωσει ασκοπα ο μεσος ενηλικας 2000 θερμιδες πρεπει να γινει προσληψη περιπου 5000 θερμιδων.
αυτο ισοδυναμει δηλαδη ειτε φθηνα φθηνα με δυο πιτσες σπεσιαλ, ειτε με περιπου 3 -3.5 κιλα  κρεας.
ΠΑΜΦΘΗΝΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ!
Φυσικα δεν ξερω αν συμφερει να ταιζουμε τους σκλαβους με αχυρο που ειναι φθηνο, αλλα μαλλον το βλεπω δυσκολο αφου για την προσληψη 5000 θερμιδων θα πρεπει να καταναλωσουν 17 κιλα αχυρο! 
Αυτη η ισχυς ειναι οντως αξιοποιησιμη. ολα τα υπολοιπα δεν ειναι για κατι παραπανω απο ενα λεντακι.
καλα τις λαμπες που ψευτοαναψαν τις ειδατε, με το χρονο ειστε τσακωμενοι και δε τον υπολογιζετε?







> ...και γiα να φορτίσω την μπαταρία ενός κινητού 3,6V / 3000mAh (περίπου 11Wh) θα πρέπει να ανυψώσω περίπου 2 τόνους (2000kg) σε ύψος 2 μέτρα....



η να το ανεβαζεις καθε 5 λεπτα οπως κανει το ζωντοβολο ο πζ στην παρουσιαση 



Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Η δυναμική του ενέργεια ισούται με:
> 
> Ε = 100*9.81*2 = 1962 Joules ή *E = 1962/3600 = 0.545Wh
> 
> *Με την παραπάνω ενέργεια μπορώ να τροφοδοτήσω ένα φορτίο 0.545W (500mW περίπου) για μια ώρα.



Προφανως λαβαμε υποψη 100% αποδοση κατα τη μετατροπη της δυναμικης σε ωφελιμη ηλεκτρικη χωρις να λαβουμε υποψην τις απωλειες τριβων του μηχανικου συστηματος (οταν θα κατεβαινει) καθως επισης και τις ωμικες απωλειες οποιασδηποτε γεννητριας.

Με δυο συντελεστες απωλειων  πχ:0.95*0.95=0.9025, 
εχουμε χασει ηδη το 10% της αρχικης μας δυναμικης ενεργειας.

----------


## pstratos

Πέρα από τις "εφευρέσεις" τύπου βάρη σε αλυσίδες, σε πολλές χώρες χρησιμοποιούνται "ανιστρεφόμενα" υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια. ¨οταν η ενέργεια περισσεύει (ή είναι φθηνή) αντλίες στέλνουν νερό ψηλά στη λίμνη / φράγμα στο βουνό. ¨οταν μας λείπει ενέργεια, λειτουργούμε το υδροηλεκτρικό συμβατικά. Τεχνολογία των 60s σήμερα!   :Biggrin:

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέρα από τις "εφευρέσεις" τύπου βάρη σε αλυσίδες, σε πολλές χώρες χρησιμοποιούνται "ανιστρεφόμενα" υδροηλεκτρικά εργοστάσια. ¨οταν η ενέργεια περισσεύει (ή είναι φθηνή) αντλίες στέλνουν νερό ψηλά στη λίμνη / φράγμα στο βουνό. ¨οταν μας λείπει ενέργεια, λειτουργούμε το υδροηλεκτρικό συμβατικά. Τεχνολογία των 60s σήμερα!



Τώρα είπες το καλύτερο και ουσιαστικότερο . Που σημαίνει ότι οι μπαταρίες έχουν έναν περιορισμό σοβαρό (π.χ. τα πάνελ μπορεί να θέλουν να μου δώσουν όλην την ενέργεια του σύμπαντος , αλλά η μπαταρία σου λέει "τόσο με πλήρωσες τόσο θα πάρεις "). 
Ο καθένας θεωρητικά μπορεί να έχει όση ενέργεια θέλει με τα πρωτεύοντα εργαλεία (φ/β κτλ ) , δεν έχει όμως οικονομική δυνατότητα για τα δευτερεύοντα εργαλεία (μπαταρίες / αποθήκες ) , αλλά και αν τα είχε θα του έβγαιναν ξινά από οικονομικής απόψεως και για περιορισμένο χρόνο. Αν δεν τα καταλαβαίνουμε αυτά τότε διαβάζουμε στο #32 "περί απώλειες τριβών" και αν θα βγει καμιά άκρη.

----------


## pet

> Τώρα είπες το καλύτερο και ουσιαστικότερο . Που σημαίνει ότι οι μπαταρίες έχουν έναν περιορισμό σοβαρό (π.χ. τα πάνελ μπορεί να θέλουν να μου δώσουν όλην την ενέργεια του σύμπαντος , αλλά η μπαταρία σου λέει "τόσο με πλήρωσες τόσο θα πάρεις ").



Δεν μου λες γιατι το εχω απορια, γιατί έχουμε πάνελ με διαφορετικά εμβαδά? Αφου 'θεωρητικά' ένα πάνελ σου δίνει όση ενέργεια θες?

Γιατί είμαι σε φάση αγοράς τώρα ενός πάνελ, και δεν θέλω να βάλω μπαταρία αλλά να ρίξω την ενέργεια σε μια αντίσταση έτσι για το γαμώτο.

Τι πάνελ προτείνεις για 100 MWh? Κανα τετραγωνικό φτανει? Η δεν έχει σημασία;

----------

nick1974 (19-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Δεν μου λες γιατι το εχω απορια, γιατί έχουμε πάνελ με διαφορετικά εμβαδά? Αφου 'θεωρητικά' ένα πάνελ σου δίνει όση ενέργεια θες?
> 
> Γιατί είμαι σε φάση αγοράς τώρα ενός πάνελ, και δεν θέλω να βάλω μπαταρία αλλά να ρίξω την ενέργεια σε μια αντίσταση έτσι για το γαμώτο.
> 
> Τι πάνελ προτείνεις για 100 MWh? Κανα τετραγωνικό φτανει? Η δεν έχει σημασία;



μπερδεψε το πανελ με τη σφαιρα Dyson (ολη την ενεργεια του συμπαντος δεν ειπε? )

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Γιατί είμαι σε φάση αγοράς τώρα ενός πάνελ, και δεν θέλω να βάλω μπαταρία αλλά να ρίξω την ενέργεια σε μια αντίσταση έτσι για το γαμώτο.



Και καλά θα κάνεις .
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=71871 (κατέχω και 1 μικρή μπαταρία για μικρές καταναλώσεις φωτισμού ) πολλά λεφτά για μπαταρίες δεν χρειάζονται 





> . Δεν μου λες γιατι το εχω απορια, γιατί έχουμε πάνελ με διαφορετικά εμβαδά? Αφου 'θεωρητικά' ένα πάνελ σου δίνει όση ενέργεια θες?



Αν διαβάσεις τι ακριβώς κάνει ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης θα καταλάβεις και για τα εμβαδά των πάνελ σε σχέση με τις μπαταρίες που κατέχει κανείς . Σε καμιά περίπτωση με ρυθμιστή φόρτισης και μπαταρίες δεν μπορείς να πάρεις περισσότερα από ένα πάνελ που το εκμεταλλεύεσαι απευθείας .




> Τι πάνελ προτείνεις για 100 MWh? Κανα τετραγωνικό φτανει?



 Φτάνει .... σε χιλιόμετρα όμως , όχι σε μέτρα.

----------


## vasilllis

Συζητηση επι συζητησεων.
ακριβο μεσο αποθηκευσης η μπαταρια σε ποια μεγεθη ομως αναφερεστε?εδω παραγει 30wh.ποσο ακριβο μεσο ειναι λοιπον?
Που υπαρχει αντιστρεφομενο υδροηλεκτρικο?Νομιζα οτι την εχουν καταργησει αυτη την μεθοδο διοτι ηταν πολυ πιο συμφερουσα και οικονομικη η δημιουργια φραγματος και η ελεγχομενη παραγωγη μεσω της ελεγχομενης ροης.Για τι μεγεθη συζηταμε?
ωραια 'εφευρεση' και το ποδηλατο,δεν διαφωνω,πολλα χρονια τωρα τελευταια ομως για παραγωγη χρησιμοποιουν την αιολικη ενεργεια.που ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικη.
Ασε που και στιςδυο περιπτωσεις απαιτειται αποθηκευση.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Δεν μπορώ να πω πως στις απαντήσεις όλων σας, και ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον μερικούς που το δείχνουν, ότι υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός που θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να κατασκευάσω, για δύο λόγους. Σε κανέναν, (ίσος σε έναν μικρό), δεν βλέπω λάμπα σταθερά αναμμένη, το αποτέλεσμα που έχω και εγώ δηλαδή βλέπω. Όλοι είναι τεράστιοι .




Αν εννοείς το βίντεο που εδειξες στην αρχή με τον ζωγραφο, εχει σίγουρα μπαταρίες κριμένες μέσα 
και ανάβει 2 πυρακτώσεως λάμπες και καμια 10ρια λεντ.

αυτη η σχέση γωνιάς ροπής που φενεται με την ροδα ποδηλάτου και τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις ουτε μονη της δεν γυρίζει, με 10 κιλα βάρος πόσο μαλλον με ηλεκτρικό φορτιο 

αυτο το ''κουτι'' που λεει οτι ειναι γεννήτρια εχει μεσα μοτερακι που τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια μπαταρία που ανάβει τις λαμπες.


H μονη κατασκευή που εκμεταλευεται την βαρυτητα για 
να αποδώσει εργο και ισως να εχει αποτέλεσμα ειναι αυτή κατα την γνώμη μου

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> H μονη κατασκευή που εκμεταλευεται την βαρυτητα για 
> να αποδώσει εργο και ισως να εχει αποτέλεσμα ειναι αυτή κατα την γνώμη μου



Ο δικός σου εφευρέτης είναι εξπέρ στην βαρύτητα , αν βάλουμε να συνεταιριστούν μαζί με έναν δικό μου εξπέρ στην άνωση ίσως να βγει καμιά νόστιμη σαλάτα .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxnHJoyrQpM 
Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτήν την σαλάτα δεν την γεύτηκε κανένας .

----------


## kos tas

> Δείξε κάτι .... 
> *Η πρώτη φωτογραφία του θέματος, είναι από τον μηχανισμό μου.*
> Τόσα ξέρει ο "εθνικός μας εφευρέτης " και τόσα καταλαβαίνει ... ενώ άλλοι τα έχουν εδώ και χρόνια στην σκονισμένη τους αποθήκη.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=23qGQlcDLtI&t=30s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH9-kscAqXw
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RZkdpr1blfI
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k_xm9k9_yEY
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCL6DNGNGws&t=373s
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Trx5mDWf0Vo&t=132s
> ...



Έχω πει γι' αυτά.

----------


## kos tas

> Κατεβαίνει πιο γρήγορα ή πιο αργά; Τι άκριβως εννοείς;
> Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβαίνει το αντίβαρο μεταβάλλεται ανάλογα με τα φορτία που έχεις; 
> 
> 
> *Τα κιλά είναι τα ίδια 7 κιλά.
> Εννοώ ότι ήθελα μεγαλύτερη αυτονομία, λίγο χρόνο ακόμη, λίγα δευτερόλεπτα έστω. 
> Ακριβώς έτσι. Όταν μεγαλώνει το φορτίο μου, η κίνηση επιβραδύνεται, γι' αυτό τώρα έχω σταθερό φορτίο. Όσο γίνεται.*



Το μήνυμα που καταχωρήσατε είναι πολύ σύντομο. Παρακαλώ αυξήστε το μήνυμά σας κατά 8 χαρακτήρες τουλάχιστον.

----------


## kos tas

> Η λάμπα απαιτεί μια δεδομένη ισχύ. Όσο πιο αποδοτική είναι η λάμπα (πχ LED), τόσο λιγότερες απώλειες έχεις εκεί.
> 
> Με βάσει τη λάμπα και τις ώρες που θέλεις να την λειτουργείς, θα υπολογιστεί το πόση ενέργεια θα πρέπει να αποθηκεύεις κάπου. Το που και υπό πια μορφή θα την αποθηκεύεις πιστεύω θα πρέπει να εξαρτηθεί από το πως θα παράγεις αυτήν την ενέργεια.
> 
> Εφόσον η λάμπα καταναλώνει ηλεκτρική ενέργεια και εφόσον αναφέρθηκαν φωτοβολταϊκά/ανεμογεννήτριες, σε συμφέρει να αποθηκεύεις απευθείας την ενέργεια αυτή σε μπαταρίες. 
> Εάν σκοπεύεις η παραγωγή ενέργειας να είναι μυϊκή, θα πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσεις ότι η παραγωγή της θέλει αρκετό κόπο (γι αυτό σου βάλαμε και τα σχετικά βιντεάκια) και πως οτιδήποτε πέρα από καμιά μικρή λάμπα είναι πρακτικά αδύνατο να το λειτουργείς.



Την ίδια γνώμη είχαμε, μέχρι που είδα τον μηχανισμό στην ζούγκλα. Τι να τις κάνω τις μπαταρίες; λέω εγώ τώρα, αν καταφέρω να κατασκευάσω κάτι ανάλογο;

----------


## nick1974

Συγνωμη αλλα σε ενα φορουμ που λργεται hlekttonika.gr μου ακουγεται πολυ τραβηγμενο να γινονται ερωτησεις οπως αν η ταχυτητα μεταβαλλεται αναλογα με το φορτιο...
Ειναι κατι που ανηκει στις βασικες αρχες ηλεκτρισμου και αν δεν υπηρχε το βαρος του φορτιου τοτε θα ειχαμε απο ενα δυο αεικινητα ο καθε ενας.
ποτε σας δεν εχετε δει γ3ννητρια να φορτωνει και να ανοιγει πετρρλαια με τη μεταβολη του φορτιου?
αν δεν υπηρχε γκοβερνο να ανοιγει πετρελαια θα κρατουσε στροφες?
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kioan

> Την ίδια γνώμη είχαμε, μέχρι που είδα τον μηχανισμό στην ζούγκλα. Τι να τις κάνω τις μπαταρίες; λέω εγώ τώρα, αν καταφέρω να κατασκευάσω κάτι ανάλογο;



Σε ποιον μηχανισμό αναφέρεσαι; 

Για το πόση ενέργεια μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ενα βάρος που κρέμεται απο τροχαλια και πρριστρεφει γεννήτρια,  σου απάντησαν με πολυ συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και με αριθμούς. 
Αν το θεωρείς πρακτικό να ανεβάζεις ανα λίγη ωρα τοσο μεγάλη μαζα για να τροφοδοτείς μερικα LED, φυσικα και μπορείς να το κάνεις, κανείς δεν αρνήθηκε πως λειτουργεί. 

Sent using Tapatalk

----------


## kos tas

> Σε ποιον μηχανισμό αναφέρεσαι; 
> 
> Για το πόση ενέργεια μπορεί να αποθηκεύσει ενα βάρος που κρέμεται απο τροχαλια και πρριστρεφει γεννήτρια,  σου απάντησαν με πολυ συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα και με αριθμούς. 
> Αν το θεωρείς πρακτικό να ανεβάζεις ανα λίγη ωρα τοσο μεγάλη μαζα για να τροφοδοτείς μερικα LED, φυσικα και μπορείς να το κάνεις, κανείς δεν αρνήθηκε πως λειτουργεί. 
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk



Αν εννοείς το βίντεο που εδειξες στην αρχή με τον ζωγραφο, εχει σίγουρα μπαταρίες κριμένες μέσα 
και ανάβει 2 πυρακτώσεως λάμπες και καμια 10ρια λεντ.

αυτη η σχέση γωνιάς ροπής που φενεται με την ροδα ποδηλάτου και τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις ουτε μονη της δεν γυρίζει, με 10 κιλα βάρος πόσο μαλλον με ηλεκτρικό φορτιο 

αυτο το ''κουτι'' που λεει οτι ειναι γεννήτρια εχει μεσα μοτερακι που τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια μπαταρία που ανάβει τις λαμπες.

*Από τον τσιμπίδα.*

----------


## kos tas

> Συγνωμη αλλα σε ενα φορουμ που λργεται hlekttonika.gr μου ακουγεται πολυ τραβηγμενο να γινονται ερωτησεις οπως αν η ταχυτητα μεταβαλλεται αναλογα με το φορτιο...
> Ειναι κατι που ανηκει στις βασικες αρχες ηλεκτρισμου και αν δεν υπηρχε το βαρος του φορτιου τοτε θα ειχαμε απο ενα δυο αεικινητα ο καθε ενας.
> ποτε σας δεν εχετε δει γ3ννητρια να φορτωνει και να ανοιγει πετρρλαια με τη μεταβολη του φορτιου?
> αν δεν υπηρχε γκοβερνο να ανοιγει πετρελαια θα κρατουσε στροφες?
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Νέστορας ακούει;

----------


## tsimpidas

συγνώμη κυριε, ποιος είστε ? έχετε κατασκευάσει την κατασκευή στην οποία αναφέρεστε ?

----------


## nick1974

> Νέστορας ακούει;



αποκλειεται ο νεστορας να κανε τετοια ερωτηση. Μηπως εγινε καποια παρεξηγηση η λαθος διατυπωση?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nick1974

> Αν εννοείς το βίντεο που εδειξες στην αρχή με τον ζωγραφο, εχει σίγουρα μπαταρίες κριμένες μέσα 
> και ανάβει 2 πυρακτώσεως λάμπες και καμια 10ρια λεντ.
> 
> αυτη η σχέση γωνιάς ροπής που φενεται με την ροδα ποδηλάτου και τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις ουτε μονη της δεν γυρίζει, με 10 κιλα βάρος πόσο μαλλον με ηλεκτρικό φορτιο 
> 
> αυτο το ''κουτι'' που λεει οτι ειναι γεννήτρια εχει μεσα μοτερακι που τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια μπαταρία που ανάβει τις λαμπες.
> 
> *Από τον τσιμπίδα.*



ο ζωντοβολος δεν αποκλειω να βαλε κι εκει μπαταριες, αλλα και να μην εβαλε εχει ενα βαρος καμια 10ρια κιλα κι ενα σκλαβο να το ανεβαζει καθε 2 λεπτα

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 5 Plus μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsimpidas

> ο ζωντοβολος δεν αποκλειω να βαλε κι εκει μπαταριες, αλλα και να μην εβαλε εχει ενα βαρος καμια 10ρια κιλα κι ενα σκλαβο να το ανεβαζει καθε 2 λεπτα
> 
> alk



αν ειχε μια λογικη αποδοση, πχ 500mA ΜΑΧ δεν θα εδινα σημασια, ή πχ θα το δεχομουν, αλλα αυτο που 
δειχνει περι τα 8+ αμπερ και το λαστιχοσκοινο στην ροδα,, ενταξυ, δεν υπαρχει, 

ουτε με 100 κιλα δεν θα περιστεφονταν ο μειωτηρας.

----------


## nick1974

> αν ειχε μια λογικη αποδοση, πχ 500mA ΜΑΧ δεν θα εδινα σημασια, ή πχ θα το δεχομουν, αλλα αυτο που 
> δειχνει περι τα 8+ αμπερ και το λαστιχοσκοινο στην ροδα,, ενταξυ, δεν υπαρχει, 
> 
> ουτε με 100 κιλα δεν θα περιστεφονταν ο μειωτηρας.




μπορει να κανε cheat ακομα και σ αυτο, τι να σου πω?
ξερω πως με το χερι με 7? - 8?  κιλα περιπου (τωρα νταξει δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος γι αυτο, μπορει να ναι και 10 μπορει και 9...) σε μανιβαλα με μειωτηρα 1:4 υπερκαλυπτω τα  8W, αυτο τουλαχιστο το γνωριζω πρακτικα, τωρα για τα υπολοιπα πρεπει να υπολογιστουν, κατι που σιγουρα δεν ενδιαφερομαι να κατσω να κανω αν μιλαμε για τις παπαριες του μπετοβλακα του πζ.

----------


## xristos2

> Ένα μέσο άλογο παράγει έναν ίππο (για αυτό και τον είπαμε ίππο εξάλου) δηλαδή 745W. Το θηρίο Ολυμπιονίκης σχεδόν έσκασε παράγοντας παραπλήσια ισχύ μόνο με τα δύο πόδια (τα άλογα έχουν 4) μέσα σε 1 λεπτό. Ο μέσος ποδηλάτης δεν βγάζει πάνω από 150-200W. Άρα το να κάνεις την γεννήτρια μάλλον ατυχής επιλογή



δεν εχω λιγκ αυτη την στιγμη αλλα υποτιμας πολυ την δυναμη των αλογων!!
ο ενας ιππος ειναι η δυναμη που βαζει το ενα απο τα τεσσερα αλογα οταν γυρναει τεμπελικα γυρω απο το αλωνι 20 ωρες το 24ωρο.
 αλωνια και αλογα της εποχης του βατ. απο τοτε εχει αλλαξει το βατ, αλλα δεν ξερω  ποσο.

τελος παντων τα αλογα ειναι πολυ δυνατοτερα απο οσο νομιζουμε και τα αυτοκινητα μας πολυ λιγοτερο :Unsure:

----------


## VirusX2

> δεν εχω λιγκ αυτη την στιγμη αλλα υποτιμας πολυ την δυναμη των αλογων!!
> ο ενας ιππος ειναι η δυναμη που βαζει το ενα απο τα τεσσερα αλογα οταν γυρναει τεμπελικα γυρω απο το αλωνι 20 ωρες το 24ωρο.
>  αλωνια και αλογα της εποχης του βατ. απο τοτε εχει αλλαξει το βατ, αλλα δεν ξερω  ποσο.
> 
> τελος παντων τα αλογα ειναι πολυ δυνατοτερα απο οσο νομιζουμε και τα αυτοκινητα μας πολυ λιγοτερο



Απο το πως αναβει ενα λεντακι πηγες και στην αναλυση μοναδων; Προχωρας πολυ γρηγορα.. :Tongue2:

----------


## xristos2

> Απο το πως αναβει ενα λεντακι πηγες και στην αναλυση μοναδων; Προχωρας πολυ γρηγορα..



ειναι απλο!
δεν εχω ιδεα για ολα αυτα!
παντως αυτα που εγραψα τα εχω διαβασει απο  μια πολυ παλια εγκυκλοπαιδεια την λαιφ

----------


## rama

Επειδή το κατέχω το θέμα το ποδηλατικόν, υπολογίστε ότι μία χαλαρή βολτίτσα σε ισιάδι απαιτεί 50-100w. Σε ανηφόρα, χρειάζεται και 200w. O αθλητής του video είναι σε θέση να βγάλει έως και 2500w για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα, ή 700w για κάνα δύο λεπτά. Σε αγώνες μπορεί να βγαίνουν επαναλαμβανόμενες 500άρες για λίγα λεπτά. Εγώ έχω κρατήσει 1200w για λιγότερο από 10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά με κλαίγαν οι ρέγγες.

Πάμε τώρα να δούμε τα κιλά κλπ
Όταν κάνεις ορθοπέταλο στο ποδήλατο, βάζεις (σχεδόν) όλο το βάρος σου στο πετάλι. Όμως η κίνηση περιστροφής είναι σαφώς ταχύτερη από αυτή του video. [Αν δε, βάζεις και δύναμη πέρα από το βάρος (αυτό γίνεται τραβώντας το τιμόνι), η ροπή που ασκείται είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη. Λογικά, με ορθοπέταλο προσθέτεις περίπου 200 με 300w ισχύος].
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απαίτηση ΕΞΟΔΟΥ ισχύος (πχ μεγαλύτερη ανηφόρα, ή παχουλός ποδηλάτης), για να κρατήσεις την ίδια ταχύτητα χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη ισχύς ΕΙΣΟΔΟΥ (πάτημα).
Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, υπολογίστε αν υπάρχει στις διαστάσεις που είδατε (μπλέ κουτί) γεννήτρια επαρκούς ισχύος, σε σχέση με το φορτίο και την ταχύτητα καθόδου του 10κιλου

----------


## tsimpidas

> Επειδή το κατέχω το θέμα το ποδηλατικόν, υπολογίστε ότι μία χαλαρή βολτίτσα σε ισιάδι απαιτεί 50-100w. Σε ανηφόρα, χρειάζεται και 200w. O αθλητής του video είναι σε θέση να βγάλει έως και 2500w για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα, ή 700w για κάνα δύο λεπτά. Σε αγώνες μπορεί να βγαίνουν επαναλαμβανόμενες 500άρες για λίγα λεπτά. Εγώ έχω κρατήσει 1200w για λιγότερο από 10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά με κλαίγαν οι ρέγγες.




Καπως ετσι το ειδα και εγω το θεμα,,,,, σκεψου εκει που πιεζεις με 100 κιλα δυναμη στο πεταλι 
να σου κοτσάρει καποιος εναν μειωτηρα με..........ενα δυναμο στο τελος και να σου πει=
......._τωρα αναψε και δυο λαμπες πυρακτωσεως_...... :W00t: 



οταν πολαπλασιαζουμε τις στροφές με μηχανικό τρόπο η δύναμη μειωνεται ανάλογος της σχέσης, δηλ, τα 10 κιλα 
του Ζωγράφου εχουν γινει 10 γραμμαρια ροπης,,,,, και με 10 γραμμαρια ροπης θα βγαλει 40-80 watt ??



πρέπει να υπάρχει μοτερακι μέσα στο κουτί για να γυρίζει, αν ειχε γεννήτρια δεν θα γύριζε.


κάπως έτσι https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XX4lAEcixSA

----------


## nick1974

> Επειδή το κατέχω το θέμα το ποδηλατικόν, υπολογίστε ότι μία χαλαρή βολτίτσα σε ισιάδι απαιτεί 50-100w. Σε ανηφόρα, χρειάζεται και 200w. O αθλητής του video είναι σε θέση να βγάλει έως και 2500w για ελάχιστα δευτερόλεπτα, ή 700w για κάνα δύο λεπτά. Σε αγώνες μπορεί να βγαίνουν επαναλαμβανόμενες 500άρες για λίγα λεπτά. Εγώ έχω κρατήσει 1200w για λιγότερο από 10 δευτερόλεπτα και μετά με κλαίγαν οι ρέγγες.




1200???  :Confused1:  εμενα στα 300w με κλαινε και τα μωρα των ρεγγων  :Lol:  σε στατικο παντα, σε κανονικο ποδηλατο δεν ξερω γιατι αν κι εχω ενα MB δεν εχω βαλει τετοια οργανα να ξερω  watt, αλλα αν κρινω απ τη δυναμη που χρειαζεται σε σχεση με το στατικο νομιζω τα νουμερα που ειπες ειναι πανω κατω ακριβη  (βεβαια αλλο η αγωνιστικη σου κουρσα κι αλλο το mb στους χωματοδρομους αλλα γυρω στα 200-250 η ανηφορα ειναι νορμαλ νουμερο) 
Φυσικα και δε νομιζω να υπαρχει κανεις να μπορει να τραβαει πεταλι ισοδυναμο με 1 ωρα σε ανηφορα, και αν κρινω απ τις ορθοπεταλιες που βαζω σε ψιλο-αποτομες ανηφορες (110+ κιλα + δυναμη) το μπουζουκι του ζαβου για να παραγει αυτα τα watt που θελουν δυο λαμπες πυρακτωσης επρεπε να χει βαρος τουλαχιστο 220 κιλα 
...αρα ακομα και στις gravity generators (που ειναι ενα απλο γαμημενο πειραμα για μαθητες οπως κι αυτο με το peltier που επισεις δε το πετυχε) ΠΑΛΙ σκατα τα κανε κι εκανε cheat  ο ηλιθιος, κι επειδη δε μπορεσε να τη φτιαξει, και για να δειξει ποσο προχω ειναι εβαλε και τις λαμπες πυρακτωσεως χαχαχαχα

----------


## kos tas

Ότι να 'ναι.

----------


## kos tas

> Σαν μορφή αποθήκευσης ενέργειας όπως το περιγράφεις, ίσως και να έχει εφαρμογές. 
> Απλά προσπάθησα να ξεκαθαρίσω στον νηματοθέτη πως αυτό που σκέφτεται ενδεχομένως να μην είναι και ο βέλτιστος τρόπος. Μας είπε ότι ενδιαφέρεται για αποθήκευση ηλεκτρικής ενέργειας, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να μπλέξει με μηχανικά συστήματα.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Καλά δεν χρειάζεται να είμαστε και ακραίοι. Εφόσον εδώ μιλάμε για κάτι το οποίο είναι κάτι το οποίο λειτουργεί (ασχέτως του αν η υλοποίησή συμφέρει από πλευράς απόδοσης) δεν υπάρχει λόγος να σταματήσει η συζήτηση.



Ποιος είναι ο νηματοθέτης;

----------


## rama

Νηματοθέτης είσαι εσύ Κώστα.

Πάντως το απόλυτο test για το αν υπάρχει γεννήτρια ή όχι σε μία τέτοια συσκευή (και θέλω τη γνώμη σας), είναι να αφήσεις το βάρος ελεύθερο χωρίς να υπάρχει φορτίο. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να φύγει γρήγορα κάτω, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------

kioan (20-10-18)

----------


## kioan

> Πάντως το απόλυτο test για το αν υπάρχει γεννήτρια ή όχι σε μία τέτοια συσκευή (και θέλω τη γνώμη σας), είναι να αφήσεις το βάρος ελεύθερο χωρίς να υπάρχει φορτίο. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να φύγει γρήγορα κάτω, έτσι δεν είναι?




Ναι, είναι ένας απλός τρόπος για να το διαπιστώσεις.
Αυτό μπορεί να το δοκιμάσει κάποιος προσπαθώντας να περιστρέψει με το χέρι ένα DC μοτεράκι ή step motor με τα καλώδια στον αέρα και στη συνέχεια με αυτά βραχυκυκλωμένα.

----------


## nick1974

> Νηματοθέτης είσαι εσύ Κώστα.
> 
> Πάντως το απόλυτο test για το αν υπάρχει γεννήτρια ή όχι σε μία τέτοια συσκευή (και θέλω τη γνώμη σας), είναι να αφήσεις το βάρος ελεύθερο χωρίς να υπάρχει φορτίο. Κανονικά θα πρέπει να φύγει γρήγορα κάτω, έτσι δεν είναι?



ακριβως.
Θα χεις μονο μια μικρη αντισταση απο τις τριβες (θα φυγει αερα με λιγα λογια)

----------


## kos tas

kioan. 

Για να φορτήσω την μπαταρία, χρειάζομαι 12,8V κάτι που δεν πετυχαίνω. Το υλικό που τοποθέτησα παράγει μόλις 11V περίπου και όχι σταθερά (λίγο πάνω-λίγο κάτω). To ίδιο κάνουνε και οι λάμπες, ανάβουν, αλλά όχι σταθερά. Εν τούτοις το σύστημά μου λειτουργεί ως έχει, και είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## nestoras

> *τελος παντων τα αλογα ειναι πολυ δυνατοτερα απο οσο νομιζουμε και τα αυτοκινητα μας πολυ λιγοτερο*



Εντάξει, δεν μετράει η δύναμη έλξης. Πχ: 75 κανονικά (ζωντανά) αλόγα μπορούν να σύρουν και 40 τόνους (έστω για λίγο).  :Very Happy:

----------


## xristos2

> Εντάξει, δεν μετράει η δύναμη έλξης. Πχ: 75 κανονικά (ζωντανά) αλόγα μπορούν να σύρουν και 40 τόνους (έστω για λίγο).



ενας αμαξας μου ειχε πει πριν μερικα χρονια οτι ειχε ριξει το αυτοκινητο του σε ενα χαντακι και εβαλε το αλογο να το τραβηξει..... τα καταφερε και μαλιστα χωρις δυσκολια

----------


## kioan

> ενας αμαξας μου ειχε πει πριν μερικα χρονια οτι ειχε ριξει το αυτοκινητο του σε ενα χαντακι και εβαλε το αλογο να το τραβηξει..... τα καταφερε και μαλιστα χωρις δυσκολια



Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την πρόσφυση. Προφανώς και η ιπποδύναμη του αυτοκινήτου θα επαρκούσε να βγει μόνο του από το χαντάκι αν υπήρχε η απαραίτητη πρόσφυση.

----------


## rama

> Για να φορτήσω την μπαταρία, χρειάζομαι 12,8V κάτι που δεν πετυχαίνω. Το υλικό που τοποθέτησα παράγει μόλις 11V περίπου και όχι σταθερά (λίγο πάνω-λίγο κάτω). To ίδιο κάνουνε και οι λάμπες, ανάβουν, αλλά όχι σταθερά. Εν τούτοις το σύστημά μου λειτουργεί ως έχει, και είναι απαραίτητο.



Κώστα, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τη σχέση μετάδοσης ώστε να τρέχει ταχύτερα ο τροχός (=άξονας γεννήτριας), για να ανεβούν τα volts. Σκέψου ότι και τα hub dynamos (άξονα ποδηλάτου), φτιάχνονται για συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο τροχών, καθώς περιστρέφονται με διαφορετικό ρυθμό για δεδομένη ταχύτητα του ποδηλάτου. Επίσης, μήπως θα βοηθήσει η σύνδεση πυκνωτών για σταθεροποίηση? (ας πούν οι σχετικοί τη γνώμη τους)

----------


## kioan

Θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ένα ρυθμιζόμενο step up module που να βγάζει την επιθυμητή τάση.
Υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα module που είναι και ρυθμιστές φόρτισης, με προστασίες κλπ

----------


## nick1974

το μοντουλακι ομως θα ειχε και μια αυτοκαταναλωση...
κι ενας μειωτηρα θα εχει τριβες βεβαια...
Για τη σταθεροτητα ενας supercapacitor θα βοηθουσε παρα πολυ

----------


## xristos2

> Αυτό έχει να κάνει με την πρόσφυση. Προφανώς και η ιπποδύναμη του αυτοκινήτου θα επαρκούσε να βγει μόνο του από το χαντάκι αν υπήρχε η απαραίτητη πρόσφυση.



σωστο, αν μπορουσε να μεταδωσει την κινηση σε ερπυστριες ας πουμε και οχι σε ροδες που γλυστρανε θα εβγαινε.
 ξερω οτι τα λαντα τζιπακια ειναι τα μονα απο τα πολυ φθηνα που εχουν εναν μοχλο διπλα στον λεβιε ταχυτητων που οταν τον κομπλαρει ο οδηγος κανει τις ροδες να γυρνανε σχεδον σαν ρολοι, πολυ πιο αργα απο τα αλλα αυτοκινητα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Για να φορτήσω την μπαταρία, χρειάζομαι 12,8V κάτι που δεν πετυχαίνω.



χρειάζεται  πολύ περισσότερη τάση , π.χ. υποθετικά ας πούμε παράγεις 40V , με την  σύνδεση φορτίου σε λάμπα / ανάλογα την λάμπα αν ξαναμετρήσεις την τάση  υπό φορτίο μπορεί να την βρεις και κάτω από 8V. 

Η κατασκευή "ποδηλάτης " αν και  πρακτικά λειτουργεί ασχέτως ικανοποιητικής απόδοσης , κατά την γνώμη  μου έχει ένα σημαντικό κακό , πολύ μεγάλο βάρος για την επαναφορά του ενιαίου βάρους είτε μυικά είτε φτιαχτεί αυτοματοποιημένα .
Έστω και το αυτοματοποιήσαμε στην επαναφορά βάρους , η ενέργεια που χρειάζεται για να σηκώνει *ολόκληρο και ενιαίο*  αυτό το βάρος είναι καταστροφή (από πλευράς της εισαγόμενης ενέργειας  που του δίνουμε ) / θόρυβος / πολυπλοκότητα κατασκευής κτλ 
Αν  αυτό γίνει με π.χ. με 2 βαρέλια και γεμίζεις το ένα σταδιακά και όχι  ενιαία με νερό (π.χ. με μικρή ηλιακή αντλία ) και στο κάτω μέρος  ανοίξεις μια μικρή οπή , θα μπορείς να έχεις παρόμοια αποτελέσματα με  μεγαλύτερη απλότητα και με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια (βλέπε micro hydro turbine).
Εδώ  και ακριβώς επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω , πιστεύω ότι κάποια διαφορά θα έχουν  αυτά τα 2 παραπάνω συστήματα που περιγράφω (μηχανική "μπαταρία" Vs  υδραυλική "μπαταρία " ) και θα ήθελα απόψεις ως προ το πιο είναι  συμφερότερο .
Πιστεύω δηλαδή στο μεν καθαρά μηχανικό σύστημα η προσλαμβανόμενος ενέργεια που θα χρειάζεται για την επαναφορά του ενιαίου  "βάρους " θα είναι περισσότερη έναντι του υδραυλικού συστήματος , που  εδώ λογικά επειδή το βάρος του νερού όπως το μεταφέρουμε δεν είναι  ενιαίο , και άρα καλύτερα ?
Και αν είναι καλύτερα στο υδραυλικό  σύστημα / επειδή στο τέλος θα έχουμε υποτίθεται την μία δεξαμενή πλήρως  γεμάτη , αυτό θα επιδρά στον πάτο της δεξαμενής με μεγαλύτερη πίεση?.   Άρα και καλύτερο ενεργειακά κέρδος? (σκέψεις προς προβληματισμό ).

----------


## pstratos

> δεν εχω λιγκ αυτη την στιγμη αλλα υποτιμας πολυ την δυναμη των αλογων!!
> ο ενας ιππος ειναι η δυναμη που βαζει το ενα απο τα τεσσερα αλογα οταν γυρναει τεμπελικα γυρω απο το αλωνι 20 ωρες το 24ωρο.
>  αλωνια και αλογα της εποχης του βατ. απο τοτε εχει αλλαξει το βατ, αλλα δεν ξερω  ποσο.
> 
> τελος παντων τα αλογα ειναι πολυ δυνατοτερα απο οσο νομιζουμε και τα αυτοκινητα μας πολυ λιγοτερο



 


Ο Watt είχε μετρήσει τότε την μέση ισχύ ενος ίππου ορυχείου στην 4ωρή του βάρδεια. Τα άλογα εκείνα τρώγαν σχετικά μετριας ποιότητας γρασίδι. Άρα έχεις δίκιο. Ένα σημερινό άλογο βγάζει για μικρά διαστήματα 10-15Hp, ενώ ένα αγωνιστικό στην εκκίνηση έχει υπολογιστεί πάνω από 100Hp

----------

kioan (21-10-18), 

nick1974 (21-10-18)

----------


## rama

Επειδή έχω επαφή με άλογα σε ιππικό όμιλο, ο μυϊκός τους όγκος είναι απίστευτος. Η επιτάχυνση, η τελική ταχύτητα και η αντοχή τους δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με τα αντίστοιχα των ανθρώπων. Αν οι άνθρωποι βγάζουν εύκολα 200-500w, τα άλογα πρέπει να βγάζουν τρελλά νούμερα. Αυτό που λέμε ισχύ ίππου, που αντιστοιχεί σε λιγότερο από KW, είναι ίσα για να ...κουνήσει την ουρά του το άλογο.

----------

kioan (21-10-18), 

nick1974 (21-10-18)

----------


## nick1974

> Ένα σημερινό άλογο βγάζει για μικρά διαστήματα 10-15Hp, ενώ ένα αγωνιστικό στην εκκίνηση έχει υπολογιστεί πάνω από 100Hp



Τι νουμερα ειναι αυτα ρε παιδια?  :Scared:  τοσο μεγαλη δυναμη εχουν?
Νταξει δεν εχω επαφη με αλογα αλλα  κατι τετοιο θα πιστευα για εναν ελεφαντα που εκτος απο δυναμη βαζει και το βαρος του... εκπληκτικο!
Και τα κοκαλα αντεχουν τετοιες ιπποδυναμεις? (βασικα τα δικα μας κοκαλα ποσο αντεχουν? )

----------


## kos tas

> χρειάζεται  πολύ περισσότερη τάση , π.χ. υποθετικά ας πούμε παράγεις 40V , με την  σύνδεση φορτίου σε λάμπα / ανάλογα την λάμπα αν ξαναμετρήσεις την τάση  υπό φορτίο μπορεί να την βρεις και κάτω από 8V. 
> 
> Η κατασκευή "ποδηλάτης " αν και  πρακτικά λειτουργεί ασχέτως ικανοποιητικής απόδοσης , κατά την γνώμη  μου έχει ένα σημαντικό κακό , πολύ μεγάλο βάρος για την επαναφορά του ενιαίου βάρους είτε μυικά είτε φτιαχτεί αυτοματοποιημένα .
> Έστω και το αυτοματοποιήσαμε στην επαναφορά βάρους , η ενέργεια που χρειάζεται για να σηκώνει *ολόκληρο και ενιαίο*  αυτό το βάρος είναι καταστροφή (από πλευράς της εισαγόμενης ενέργειας  που του δίνουμε ) / θόρυβος / πολυπλοκότητα κατασκευής κτλ 
> Αν  αυτό γίνει με π.χ. με 2 βαρέλια και γεμίζεις το ένα σταδιακά και όχι  ενιαία με νερό (π.χ. με μικρή ηλιακή αντλία ) και στο κάτω μέρος  ανοίξεις μια μικρή οπή , θα μπορείς να έχεις παρόμοια αποτελέσματα με  μεγαλύτερη απλότητα και με μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια (βλέπε micro hydro turbine).
> Εδώ  και ακριβώς επειδή δεν το γνωρίζω , πιστεύω ότι κάποια διαφορά θα έχουν  αυτά τα 2 παραπάνω συστήματα που περιγράφω (μηχανική "μπαταρία" Vs  υδραυλική "μπαταρία " ) και θα ήθελα απόψεις ως προ το πιο είναι  συμφερότερο .
> Πιστεύω δηλαδή στο μεν καθαρά μηχανικό σύστημα η προσλαμβανόμενος ενέργεια που θα χρειάζεται για την επαναφορά του ενιαίου  "βάρους " θα είναι περισσότερη έναντι του υδραυλικού συστήματος , που  εδώ λογικά επειδή το βάρος του νερού όπως το μεταφέρουμε δεν είναι  ενιαίο , και άρα καλύτερα ?
> Και αν είναι καλύτερα στο υδραυλικό  σύστημα / επειδή στο τέλος θα έχουμε υποτίθεται την μία δεξαμενή πλήρως  γεμάτη , αυτό θα επιδρά στον πάτο της δεξαμενής με μεγαλύτερη πίεση?.   Άρα και καλύτερο ενεργειακά κέρδος? (σκέψεις προς προβληματισμό ).



Δεν θεωρώ πως τα 7 κιλά είναι μεγάλο βάρος, με έκπλιξη είδα στα συμφραζόμενα βίντεο βάρος σκαλωτό, σκέψεις και προβληματισμοί είναι όλα και σωστά εκτίθενται. Η ουσία είναι από τα εύκολα λόγια να περάσουμε στην δύσκολη εφαρμογή. Φως να μην τρέμει, αυτονομία μεγαλύτερη, ευκολότερο κούρδισμα, μεγαλύτερες αποδόσεις. Με την Υδραυλική μπαταρία, όπως εύστοχα την αναφέρετε, δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου, αυτά όμως που λέτε έχουν ενδιαφέρον. Ενδιαφέρον έχει και το εξαφασικό μοτέρ καθώς και οι ηλεκτρονικές διατάξεις, δεν έχω φτάσει ακόμη ως εκεί. Έχουμε καιρό. Πήρα όμως τον φωτισμό, έστω τρεμάμενο, στους χώρους που χρειαζόμαστε, για όποτε το θέλουμε. Με βάση τον μηχανισμό της εκπομπής του Τριανταφυλόπουλου, έχω αρκετή δουλειά ακόμη.

----------


## kos tas

> Κώστα, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τη σχέση μετάδοσης ώστε να τρέχει ταχύτερα ο τροχός (=άξονας γεννήτριας), για να ανεβούν τα volts. Σκέψου ότι και τα hub dynamos (άξονα ποδηλάτου), φτιάχνονται για συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο τροχών, καθώς περιστρέφονται με διαφορετικό ρυθμό για δεδομένη ταχύτητα του ποδηλάτου. Επίσης, μήπως θα βοηθήσει η σύνδεση πυκνωτών για σταθεροποίηση? (ας πούν οι σχετικοί τη γνώμη τους)



Αν παρατηρήσεις προσεκτικά την φωτογραφία, θα δεις πως ο τροχός φοράει και τα γρανάζια του πεντάλ. Το ίδιο πετυχαίνουμε με μικρή μεταβολή του βάρους ή του φορτίου. Εν τέλη στον μηχανισμό μου, η ταχύτητα το βάρος και το φορτίο, είναι σταθερά. Η ολίσθηση είναι αυτό που προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τον τελευταίο καιρό. Αν είχε μόνο γρανάζια, δεν θα υπήρχε.

----------


## rama

> Αν παρατηρήσεις προσεκτικά την φωτογραφία, θα δεις πως ο τροχός φοράει και τα γρανάζια του πεντάλ. Το ίδιο πετυχαίνουμε με μικρή μεταβολή του βάρους ή του φορτίου. Εν τέλη στον μηχανισμό μου, η ταχύτητα το βάρος και το φορτίο, είναι σταθερά. Η ολίσθηση είναι αυτό που προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τον τελευταίο καιρό. Αν είχε μόνο γρανάζια, δεν θα υπήρχε.



Ομολογώ ότι δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα από ότι έγραψες, όπως δεν έχω καταλάβει και τη διάταξη του μηχανισμού σου από τη συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τι νουμερα ειναι αυτα ρε παιδια?  τοσο μεγαλη δυναμη εχουν?
> Νταξει δεν εχω επαφη με αλογα αλλα  κατι τετοιο θα πιστευα για εναν ελεφαντα που εκτος απο δυναμη βαζει και το βαρος του... εκπληκτικο!
> Και τα κοκαλα αντεχουν τετοιες ιπποδυναμεις? (βασικα τα δικα μας κοκαλα ποσο αντεχουν? )



Είχα δει σε μια εκπομπή που κάνει τέτοιες περίεργες μετρήσεις σε αθλητες,είχαν μετρήσει 3 Hp στην άρση βαρών,στην κίνηση από ποδια-στηθος.
Μέτρησαν διάρκεια κινησης-βαρος-μηκος.
1 Ηp είναι η μετακίνηση ενός σώματος 75κιλων(με g=10) για 1 μ. Σε 1 δευτ.
100 άλογα μου φαίνεται απίστευτο νούμερο

----------


## Satcom

> 1 Ηp είναι η μετακίνηση ενός σώματος 75κιλων(με g=10) για 1 μ. Σε 1 δευτ.



O ορισμός είναι ότι: ο ίππος ισούται με τη δύναμη που χρειάζεται για να *ανυψωθεί* (όχι μετακινηθεί) μάζα εβδομήντα πέντε κιλών κατά ένα μέτρο μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.

----------

kioan (21-10-18)

----------


## nestoras

> O ορισμός είναι ότι: ο ίππος ισούται με τη δύναμη που χρειάζεται για να *ανυψωθεί* (όχι μετακινηθεί) μάζα εβδομήντα πέντε κιλών κατά ένα μέτρο μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.



Διορθωση: οπου δυναμη, το σωστο ειναι ισχυς.

Η μοναδα ιππος ειναι ισοδυναμη με τη μοναδα ισχυος (με συντελεστη 1:746).

----------


## vasilllis

> O ορισμός είναι ότι: ο ίππος ισούται με τη δύναμη που χρειάζεται για να *ανυψωθεί* (όχι μετακινηθεί) μάζα εβδομήντα πέντε κιλών κατά ένα μέτρο μέσα σε ένα δευτερόλεπτο.



Exεις απολυτο δικιο(ο ορος δυναμη το διορθωθηκε ).

Την μοναδα αυτη την ορισε ο Βατ για να μπορει να μετρα(συγκρινει ,αφου δεν υπηρχε αλλος τροπος εκεινη την εποχη) την ισχυ που ειχαν οι ατμομηχανες .

----------


## Satcom

> Διορθωση: οπου δυναμη, το σωστο ειναι ισχυς.



Σωστός!!

----------


## kos tas

> Κώστα, δοκίμασε να αλλάξεις τη σχέση μετάδοσης ώστε να τρέχει ταχύτερα ο τροχός (=άξονας γεννήτριας), για να ανεβούν τα volts. 
> 
> *Αν παρατηρήσεις προσεκτικά την φωτογραφία, θα δεις πως ο τροχός φοράει και τα γρανάζια του πεντάλ (για να αυξήσουμε την ταχύτητα και την ευκολία περιστροφής, χωρίς να πειράξουμε το βάρος). Το ίδιο πετυχαίνουμε με μικρή μεταβολή του βάρους ή του φορτίου. 
> 
> *
> Σκέψου ότι και τα hub dynamos (άξονα ποδηλάτου), φτιάχνονται για συγκεκριμένη διάμετρο τροχών, καθώς περιστρέφονται με διαφορετικό ρυθμό για δεδομένη ταχύτητα του ποδηλάτου.
> *
>  Εν τέλη στον μηχανισμό μου, η ταχύτητα το βάρος και το φορτίο, είναι σταθερά. Το μοτεράκι δεν είναι hub dynamos, είναι ένα απλό μοτέρ με μαγνήτες από φωτοτυπικό.*
> 
> ...



Η διάταξη του μηχανισμού μου είναι σχετικά απλή. Προς το παρών την κρατώ για μένα.

----------


## kos tas

> Αν εννοείς το βίντεο που εδειξες στην αρχή με τον ζωγραφο, εχει σίγουρα μπαταρίες κριμένες μέσα 
> και ανάβει 2 πυρακτώσεως λάμπες και καμια 10ρια λεντ.
> 
> αυτη η σχέση γωνιάς ροπής που φενεται με την ροδα ποδηλάτου και τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις ουτε μονη της δεν γυρίζει, με 10 κιλα βάρος πόσο μαλλον με ηλεκτρικό φορτιο 
> 
> αυτο το ''κουτι'' που λεει οτι ειναι γεννήτρια εχει μεσα μοτερακι που τροφοδοτείται απο την ιδια μπαταρία που ανάβει τις λαμπες.
> 
> 
> H μονη κατασκευή που εκμεταλευεται την βαρυτητα για 
> να αποδώσει εργο και ισως να εχει αποτέλεσμα ειναι αυτή κατα την γνώμη μου



 Μην ονειρεύεσαι μπαταρίες και κρυφά μοτεράκια.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Η διάταξη του μηχανισμού μου είναι σχετικά απλή. Προς το παρών την κρατώ για μένα.







> Μην ονειρεύεσαι μπαταρίες και κρυφά μοτεράκια.




κρίμα κατι που ο Ζωγραφος είπε οτι θα σώσει-δώσει στους φτωχούς της αφρικης για να έχουν ρεύμα για να διαβάζουν 
να το κρατάτε κρυφό,,πως θα το φτιάξει ο φτωχός αφρικανος από την στιγμή που δεν μπορεί να το αγοράσει ?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> *Τα ηλεκτρονικά συστήματα δεν είναι το φόρτε μου, αν και δοκίμασα ανόρθωση και πυκνωτές ακολουθώντας οδηγίες ενός φίλου, δίχως αισθητό αποτέλεσμα.
> Η ολίσθηση είναι αυτό που προσπαθώ να βελτιώσω τον τελευταίο καιρό, αν είχε μόνο γρανάζια, δεν θα υπήρχε.*



Δοκίμασε με Crouzet timer motor (μοτεράκι εγκεφάλου πλυντηρίου) είναι πολλαπλοπολικά και δεν έχουν ανάγκη από πυκνωτές είτε βάλεις σπότ με 16 - 20 led είτε απλό λαμπάκι νήματος θα το ανάψει χωρίς τρεμόπαιγμα (δοκιμασμένο από μένα ) .
https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/ac-motors/4095478/
Η έτοιμη εργοστασιακή συσκευή που είδαμε πιο μπροστά , τέτοιο μοτεράκι χρησιμοποιεί.

----------


## vasilllis

> Μην ονειρεύεσαι μπαταρίες και κρυφά μοτεράκια.



Φιλε μου,τωρα καθισα να διαβασω λιγο το θεμα μια και του ειχα ριξει μια ματια περιληπτικα .
Μιλας  με αυτη την κατασκευη σου(διαταξη του μηχανισμου σου) φορτιζεις κινητα,φωτιζεις δωματια ,φορτιζεις μπαταριες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο κανεις.Σου παραθεσαν σχετικο βιντεο/μετρηση με ποση ενεργεια μπορει να παραγει ενας μεσος(εστω μεσος) ανθρωπος την ημερα(Για την χρονικη διαρκεια ειναι σχετικο μαλλον) και μιλας για ονειρα ???
Υπαρχει κατι που δεν εχω καταλαβει εγω ή δεν εχουμε ττιποτα αλλο να σχοληθουμε και παιζουμε?

----------


## nick1974

> Φιλε μου,τωρα καθισα να διαβασω λιγο το θεμα μια και του ειχα ριξει μια ματια περιληπτικα .
> Μιλας  με αυτη την κατασκευη σου(διαταξη του μηχανισμου σου) φορτιζεις κινητα,φωτιζεις δωματια ,φορτιζεις μπαταριες και δεν ξερω τι αλλο κανεις.Σου παραθεσαν σχετικο βιντεο/μετρηση με ποση ενεργεια μπορει να παραγει ενας μεσος(εστω μεσος) ανθρωπος την ημερα(Για την χρονικη διαρκεια ειναι σχετικο μαλλον) και μιλας για ονειρα ???
> Υπαρχει κατι που δεν εχω καταλαβει εγω ή δεν εχουμε ττιποτα αλλο να σχοληθουμε και παιζουμε?




απλα ηρθε για αυτο το σκοπο και να μας πει οτι οι ζωγραφοπαπαριες δουλευουν...


τι να πω? δε χρειαζεται να φτασει κι αυτο 300 σελιδες αναλυσεις επι αναλυσεων, δε καταλαβαινω γιατι μπηκε εδω για να ρωτησει οτιδηποτε... Ας παει στο ζωγραφο να του πει πως να το φτιαξει και  τα φιλια μας στο ομορφο Δρομοκαιτειο...

----------

nestoras (22-10-18)

----------


## leosedf

To θέμα έκλεισε. Δεν θα ασχοληθούμε με άλλες βλακείες, αν θέλετε να ανάψετε ένα led λειτουργεί, από κει και πέρα είναι φύκια και δεν μπορούμε να ασχοληθούμε.

----------

nestoras (22-10-18)

----------

